# The Brass lady !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

The Brass lady all dressed up the only issue is the woven pouch is just a Lil to stiff for shooting 117 BBs, I can just barely feel the shot in the pouch gonna have to brake it in.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I like it!, did you weave the pouch? Maybe try and shoot some .25 or some chick peas out of it. a bit larger and easier to feel probably a little more zip too.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Oahu !

the puch was a gift along with the pfs a member/friend gifted them to me .


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice! Those are the most treasured slingshots.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

She looks awesome Luna! Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooter


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

lunasling said:


> The Brass lady all dressed up the only issue is the woven pouch is just a Lil to stiff for shooting 117 BBs, I can just barely feel the shot in the pouch gonna have to brake it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------

